# New coaxial outlet location



## shimkc (Jan 3, 2008)

I moving my LCD TV to another location and I need to put a new outlet for the coaxial cable going into the TV. I read somewhere that suggest the coaxial outlet should be a least 8" from an electrical outlet or in another stud cavity to prevent interference. Sorry if this is a stupid question but is this true? Thanks, in advance, for any input.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

One reason, is to make it easier to pull the wire, so that it does not get tangled with anything else that may be in the stud cavity. Also, just looks cleaner. If one box is on the stud to the left, the other box can be to the next stud over with no problems.


----------

